# Samsung NC10 Plus Ram aufrüsten



## cMPhoeniX (8. Juli 2011)

*Samsung NC10 Plus Ram aufrüsten*

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Samsung NC10Plus aufrüsten, weil mir die im moment verbauten 1gig ram zu wenig sind. wie funktioniert das ? wo soll ich entsprechende riegel am besten kaufen ?

danke für die hilfe !


----------



## K3n$! (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung NC10 Plus Ram aufrüsten*

Wie du den RAM einbaust, steht meistens im Benutzerhandbuch zum Notebook. 
Der RAM, den du brauchst, ist SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin Speicher. 
Du musst auch darauf achten, wieviel Speicher du einbauen darfst. 
Das sollte auch im Handbuch stehen.

Hier findest du den Speicher: Speicher/SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Samsung NC10 Plus Ram aufrüsten*

Es kann sein, dass da nur EIN Riegel reinpasst - hier zB Samsung NC10 Plus JP04 bei notebooksbilliger.de  steht beim RAM, dass es DDR3-SoDimm 1066Mhz ist, und bei der zahl der Reigel steht "1 von 1", d.h. wenn Du aufrüsten willst, musst Du direkt einen mit 2GB holen. Beim RAM kannst Du zB Kingston oder Corsair nehmen, jeweils die Value-Version. Die sind gut und bewährt. Im Zweifel nimm soviele MHz, wie der jetzige hat (kannst Du zB mit CPU-Z auslesen bei SPD)


----------

